# squeaking noise



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, so I've had a weird squeaking noise that I notice most of the time right after I shut off the car and I go outside. At first I thought it was suspension because it really sounds like that, but I shake the car at any other time and I do not hear it. It seems to be coming from the front a few seconds after I get shut the car off and get out. Anyone else notice this? I know the diesels are known to make a lot of noises after it is shut off, this one is just a little weird to me. It's just a few squeaks that may last a second, but maybe a little less. The pattern always seems to sound the same.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it an Eco?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine does this... squeak squeak squeak......squeak after shutoff. Sounds like some sort of electrical somethingorother performing a check or reset.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> Is it an Eco?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You may not have noticed the forum this was posted in


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahh, good to hear, diesel. Thanks. Yes, btw, it is a diesel.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Awh crap... just saw it in the unread section on my phone this morning lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here ya go

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/31050-common-cruze-diesel-noises.html

My diesel makes the squeaky noise too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VtTD said:


> Hi, so I've had a weird squeaking noise that I notice most of the time right after I shut off the car and I go outside. At first I thought it was suspension because it really sounds like that, but I shake the car at any other time and I do not hear it. It seems to be coming from the front a few seconds after I get shut the car off and get out. Anyone else notice this? I know the diesels are known to make a lot of noises after it is shut off, this one is just a little weird to me. It's just a few squeaks that may last a second, but maybe a little less. The pattern always seems to sound the same.



Hey There,

We're sorry to hear that you are experiencing a squeaky noise within your vehicle. I will like to take a further look into this concern for you. Please send us a PM with your VIN included. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine does it too. Normal

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey There,
> 
> We're sorry to hear that you are experiencing a squeaky noise within your vehicle. I will like to take a further look into this concern for you. Please send us a PM with your VIN included. We look forward to hear from you!
> 
> ...


This noise is not a problem - it is normal function of the car, but glad to see you offering to help people


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey There,
> 
> We're sorry to hear that you are experiencing a squeaky noise within your vehicle. I will like to take a further look into this concern for you. Please send us a PM with your VIN included. We look forward to hear from you!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer but I think I am going to let this one be for now. I may have it checked out later on before the warranty expires, but it seems like it may be normal.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are funny , can 1 or 2 of you guys record the Squeeking sounds and post it up so we all here can get a laugh from a squeeking sounding cruzen . Please with cherries on top .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello diesel,

We are happy to help anyway that we can and always offer to further discuss a vehicle concern or inquiry with our customers. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You are welcome, VtTD. We are here to assist, so don't hesitate to contact us via private message if needed. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is completely normal.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

okay mine does this as well to. even my wife picked up on it.


----------



## karter59 (Feb 14, 2014)

The noise that you are hearing is the Anti Shudder Valve (ASV) cycling a couple of times. The ASV is in the intake after the intercooler and before the EGR valve. The ASV shuts the intake closed when the key is cycled off. Since there is no electrical ignition coil to shut down combustion, this has the effect of preventing the engine from running on even a little bit once the key is shut off. After the engine has stopped rotating for a few seconds, the ECM cycles the valve to make sure it is left in the run position and there is nothing affecting its operation. All current passenger vehicles that I know off has this feature. The noise is normal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

karter59 said:


> The noise that you are hearing is the Anti Shudder Valve (ASV) cycling a couple of times. The ASV is in the intake after the intercooler and before the EGR valve. The ASV shuts the intake closed when the key is cycled off. Since there is no electrical ignition coil to shut down combustion, this has the effect of preventing the engine from running on even a little bit once the key is shut off. After the engine has stopped rotating for a few seconds, the ECM cycles the valve to make sure it is left in the run position and there is nothing affecting its operation. All current passenger vehicles that I know off has this feature. The noise is normal.


Interesting. I figured someone would know exactly what it was.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. I dont have a diesel but i had the same issue. Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But mine was also squeaking in drive throughs. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone. I dont think squeaking is ever normal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Hey guys. I dont have a diesel but i had the same issue. Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But mine was also squeaking in drive throughs. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone. I dont think squeaking is ever normal.


Perfectly normal on the diesel.


----------

